# 5 Vegas Gold Maduro - ITS HERE!!



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Well almost.

5 Vegas Gold Maduro - Cigars International

I was just looking on their list and didn't see it earlier. Just noticed it right now. Not sure when it was listed.

They will be available in 1-2 weeks.

I made a thread a while back about something I saw in a Cigar.com catalog. They toured a cigar plant where they were grown, aged, and rolled. It showed him with some guy rolling a cigar and the caption read "working on a new 5 Vegas Gold Maduro". Seemed to get a favorable response from the crowd, quite a few people were looking forward to this.

Count me in for a 5er of the robusto's. $15.00!

Thoughts?

:whoo:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Hmmm... My thoughts say... _At $3 a pop.. Oh hells yeah!!!_


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep, I'm definitely in for a fiver of the coronas! I like the sound of the same(?) Pennsylvania broadleaf maduro wrapper as the AAA, but with less emphasis on raw power. I like maduro wrappers, and I appreciate when the filler allows me to taste them!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet I'm def ordering a 5-pack!


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm definitely going to be trying these pretty soon.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll be picking up a 5er of these as well. Either robusto or corona, but probably corona to get more flavor of the wrapper like Dog Rockets mentioned. I have enjoyed all the other cigars I have tried that have the Pennsylvania broadleaf wrapper on them.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I can't wait to try these. I'm thinking they may sell out quick initially.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

The Golds are my favorite 5 Vegas..and a Maduro version could be interesting,although the stronger 5 Vegas blends are not to my tastes.The "Casket" strength is like sucking on a straw in a bucket of Mr.Clean...:faint2:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

The Golds are ok in my book, not great, but they are also cheap, especially on cbid, so they have that in their corner. I think I'll probably check out a 5er of these just for the hell of it, ya never know what they have up their sleeve, there are a number of other Vegas that a damn good for the price.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Those look good and the first batch will most definitely be. I'm in for a box and placing the order now so I'll get the one I want...the box pressed. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Interesting! I may have to check these out.


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

I wasn't a big fan of the 5 Vegas gold, don't know if the maduro will be much better. Eventually I may try one, I'm in no rush to get one though.


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for the heads up! will have to try and get a box when they come out.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll take a 5er


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Without a doubt I'll be getting me some...it's Maduro so how can I not get me some? Good pricing for the 5 paks as I think I'll get the Toros, Churchill, and Belicosos.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll be giving it a shot eventually. I'm a big proponent of 5 Vegas, and I think the Gold might be my favorite.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

5er here as well. It'd be worth a try, just hoping that Penn Broadleaf wrapper adds more body to the smoke.The Golds are a tad bit on the light side.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Cigar.com has them in their August catalog on the front page. They start shipping in 3 days.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Cigar.com has them in their August catalog on the front page. They start shipping in 3 days.


Great news. I'd be up for a 5 er of the robustos. Do I hear a GB in the making? :smoke2:


----------



## chingachguk (Jun 15, 2010)

5 Vegas Series "A" is my daily smoke along with a periodic 5 Vegas Classic. Really enjoyed the 5VG I tried and been meaning to get some more. I'll probably snag a box of these because after reading this thread, I'm sure the 5 Pack auctions are going to go pretty high on cbid for a while


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

chingachguk said:


> 5 Vegas Series "A" is my daily smoke along with a periodic 5 Vegas Classic. Really enjoyed the 5VG I tried and been meaning to get some more. I'll probably snag a box of these because after reading this thread, I'm sure the 5 Pack auctions are going to go pretty high on cbid for a while


CI + Free Shipping is often cheaper than cbid auctions for things under $50.00 or so.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

dartstothesea said:


> 5er here as well. It'd be worth a try, just hoping that Penn Broadleaf wrapper adds more body to the smoke.The Golds are a tad bit on the light side.


 I agree that they are a little on the light side but that's ok for me because they (the #1 size) are my go to lawn mowing cigar. I am looking forward to trying the maduro wrapper for the same reason as you. A little more taste.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Hopefully they will be in my mailbox by next Saturday. That would rule!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Couldn't help myself, just placed an order for a box of robustos. Had to do it, $55. and free shipping, hopefully they will get here soon.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Well almost.
> 
> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro - Cigars International
> 
> ...


Cory send me some of yours when you get them and i will swap you some of my goodies For your trouble, what do ya say?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Cory send me some of yours when you get them and i will swap you some of my goodies For your trouble, what do ya say?


You don't got to worry bout that Bill. I'll send ya a couple to try out. 

I'll let ya know when I get them in.

I ordered the Robusto's, I tend to prefer Robusto or smaller cigars usually, so hope you don't mind the size  I know some guys like their Toro's and Churchill's.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

got in on this one as well...5 churchills on order..


rb


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep. Looking forward to em. Probably get a five pack of robustos sometime later this Summer.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In for 5.

I like the Golds ok for a mild smoke, but I've gotten a bit bored with them lately. Plus, I'm a sucker for pretty much anything maduro.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I just stocked up on A's, so I'll wait a bit on the GM's. But they do sound yummy!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Those of you who have ordered some, please post your thoughts when you get them. They look very interesting.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

CI is still saying 1-2 weeks. Cigars.com sent me an email this morning that they are taking orders for shipment Wednesday. Just FYI. They don't have fivers, just boxes and singles.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Hope to see a review of these as soon as those that ordered get them. I'm thinking this could be a great daily smoke. I may just order a few singles anyway and see.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I ordered a box a few weeks ago, still no dice. I have a feeling these will be very good.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> CI is still saying 1-2 weeks. Cigars.com sent me an email this morning that they are taking orders for shipment Wednesday. Just FYI. They don't have fivers, just boxes and singles.


I think they just haven't updated the time frame. I'm sure they will get at the same time, if not sooner than cigars.com. They are both affiliated.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got the CI Mag today and there is a full page ad for them: 20 cigars from $52 for coronas and up to $65 for the bigger ones. Doesn't say anything about them not being available and maybe a phone call is something to consider? I have to think I'll be seeing these soon on the bidding site for maybe even less. I want to give it a try with a 5'r before committing to a box.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Just got the CI Mag today and there is a full page ad for them: 20 cigars from $52 for coronas and up to $65 for the bigger ones. Doesn't say anything about them not being available and maybe a phone call is something to consider? I have to think I'll be seeing these soon on the bidding site for maybe even less. I want to give it a try with a 5'r before committing to a box.


Might see them on the Jam soon, too. The Diesel Shorties were up there quick and those were pretty new. Either way, I'm looking forward to giving these a shot.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Dan-Hur said:


> Might see them on the Jam soon, too. The Diesel Shorties were up there quick and those were pretty new. Either way, I'm looking forward to giving these a shot.


Possibly. Though I think just trying a 5er is still the best bet. I mean $15.00 for either a corona or robusto ain't bad at all, specially if you use the free shipping. If you were to buy a box I would deff say try to wait for cbid or a joes deal, but I usually wouldn't recommend buying a whole box without trying a cigar before hand.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I got a email from Cigar.com today saying "New 5 Vegas Maduro just arrived Pre-order now". 

If it's just arrived, why do I have to pre-order? :der:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I got a email from Cigar.com today saying "New 5 Vegas Maduro just arrived Pre-order now".
> 
> If it's just arrived, why do I have to pre-order? :der:


Who knows. Maybe they aren't allowed to release until a certain date. Maybe they are still taking inventory. Who knows really.

Also depends on what they mean by "just arrived". Could be referring to arriving on the "smoking scene".


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

Just ordered a 5'er of the Coronas. These look good.


----------



## soonersublime (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm guessing that they already have them in but are letting them rest before their trip to everyone's home.



fuente~fuente said:


> I got a email from Cigar.com today saying "New 5 Vegas Maduro just arrived Pre-order now".
> 
> If it's just arrived, why do I have to pre-order? :der:


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I ordered a box a week ago, it was charged to my card today, hope this means they are shipping today. CI site shows them in stock now.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I really enjoyed the 5 vegas gold's I had.........I'm really interested in trying one of these!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Who knows. Maybe they aren't allowed to release until a certain date. Maybe they are still taking inventory. Who knows really.
> 
> Also depends on what they mean by "just arrived". Could be referring to arriving on the "smoking scene".





soonersublime said:


> I'm guessing that they already have them in but are letting them rest before their trip to everyone's home.


Ta daa!!! And once again, wisdom prevails. :doh:

Both are good guesses. :thumb:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*shrug* I assumed 5 Vegas gave them a specific release date, kinda like they do with DVD's and video games.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

I pre-ordered a box from CI about a week ago and just got the confirmation/tracking number that it shipped today!!!!


----------



## JKing (Dec 6, 2009)

Scored a 10 pack off the Jam today, $25 for the 5.5x55 box-pressed. Didn't really want the box-press but the price was good and they were going quick so I bit. I'll try on OTT and see, I have some golds with a little over a year on them and they get better with rest so I'll see about these. I have such a variety on hand that a 10pack last quite a while for me.

Will chime in when I burn one down.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

JKing said:


> Scored a 10 pack off the Jam today, $25 for the 5.5x55 box-pressed. Didn't really want the box-press but the price was good and they were going quick so I bit. I'll try on OTT and see, I have some golds with a little over a year on them and they get better with rest so I'll see about these. I have such a variety on hand that a 10pack last quite a while for me.
> 
> Will chime in when I burn one down.


Nice score! Do let us know!


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

JKing said:


> Scored a 10 pack off the Jam today, $25 for the 5.5x55 box-pressed. Didn't really want the box-press but the price was good and they were going quick so I bit. I'll try on OTT and see, I have some golds with a little over a year on them and they get better with rest so I'll see about these. I have such a variety on hand that a 10pack last quite a while for me.
> 
> Will chime in when I burn one down.


Dammit! I knew(or suspected) that was going to happen. Should have been paying closer attention. Ah well. Let us know what they're like.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

The double nickel is my favorite vitola of the regular gold line, so I'd expect the GMs to be good in that size too. The jam had some good deals on 5 Vegas, they had the Relics for 30$ a 10pk, I'd have gotten more if my cigar funds were totally depeleted at the moment.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

looks like they shipped this morning... only 6 days till they get here.. 

i think i should move further north..

rb


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Could someone explain JAM for me please?


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Could someone explain JAM for me please?


Joe Cigar has a different deal up every day. Sometimes though, they have Joe's Jam, where they put up a deal and once it is sold out they put up a new deal, and on and on until the Jam ends at the end of the day.

You can get some pretty good stuff there. I got a 5 count Herf-a-dor for $15 and and Oliva 10 cigar sampler for $30 recently.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

kenelbow said:


> Joe Cigar has a different deal up every day. Sometimes though, they have Joe's Jam, where they put up a deal and once it is sold out they put up a new deal, and on and on until the Jam ends at the end of the day.
> 
> You can get some pretty good stuff there. I got a 5 count Herf-a-dor for $15 and and Oliva 10 cigar sampler for $30 recently.


Stay away from this place Shannen... Don't say I never warned you.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

My box arrived today, the box pressed and decided to light one up. First impression? They're really too wet and soft to tell, canoeing like crazy too. Even after resting for a month I don't think these will make your toes curl although should be a very pleasing, somewhat sweet tasting smoke for maduro lovers that don't care for a very potent stick.

These will be nice in the morning.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I should get mine today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Domino68 said:


> I pre-ordered a box from CI about a week ago and just got the confirmation/tracking number that it shipped today!!!!


I ordered a box from CI about a week ago also, my credit card was charged and i got a confirmation#, but when i check my account with CI it says _Tracking information not available._


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

are these the same blend with a maduro wrapper? or is this a new blend totally?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> Joe Cigar has a different deal up every day. Sometimes though, they have Joe's Jam, where they put up a deal and once it is sold out they put up a new deal, and on and on until the Jam ends at the end of the day.
> 
> You can get some pretty good stuff there. I got a 5 count Herf-a-dor for $15 and and Oliva 10 cigar sampler for $30 recently.


ATM Joe has 10 CAO Brazilia Churchills for 34.99 (for the next 4+ hours), very tempting...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

nighthawk2k8 said:


> are these the same blend with a maduro wrapper? or is this a new blend totally?


I'm not 100% certain but I believe it is a new blend. The filler looks much darker than that in a normal 5 Vegas Gold.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> My box arrived today, the box pressed and decided to light one up. First impression? They're really too wet and soft to tell, canoeing like crazy too. Even after resting for a month I don't think these will make your toes curl although should be a very pleasing, somewhat sweet tasting smoke for maduro lovers that don't care for a very potent stick.
> 
> These will be nice in the morning.


Well you cant make a claim yet from 1 stick and it just came from radical transit environment. Give it 1.5 weeks in your humidor... i just ordered mine, it will be coming in nextweek. Got 10-sticks of Robustos...ETA 8/4


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> My box arrived today, the box pressed and decided to light one up. First impression? They're really too wet and soft to tell, canoeing like crazy too. Even after resting for a month I don't think these will make your toes curl although should be a very pleasing, somewhat *sweet tasting smoke for maduro lovers that don't care for a very potent stick.
> 
> These will be nice in the morning. *


that's what I'm thinking/hoping - I usually prefer a stronger cigar than a 5 vegas gold, but this sounds like the perfect stick for me for lazy mornings with coffee.


----------



## ttam535 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got my boxes of Bricks & Churchills yesterday. Smoking a Churchill right now & although it is very wet I can see a lot of potential for these being my new morning cigar. They are going to be sweet, mellow & oh-so smooth. Kind of reminds me of a mild Diesel. Not that Diesels are strong to begin with, but this is quite a bit milder with that same unique taste that PA wrappers off...but with more sweetness.

If you're expecting strength you're not gonna get it. According to the description these are supposed to be mild cigars & that's what you're gonna get if you try them out. I'm going to try & hit up every deal I can on these because i have a feeling that once these settle down from their trip North they are going to be in demand & are going to be bid up through the roof.

My 2 cents.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

ttam535 said:


> ... I'm going to try & hit up every deal I can on these because i have a feeling that once these settle down from their trip North they are going to be in demand & are going to be bid up through the roof.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Personally I doubt that any 5 Vegas line is going to be in that high of demand, they just don't have enough market presence with the few sellers. Even the Limitadas are easy to find at discount prices 2 years after they are released. There may be a spike in the first couple months, but after the people who've been waiting for them get them, they'll probably be down in the $2.50 range on Cbid.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> Well you cant make a claim yet from 1 stick and it just came from radical transit environment. Give it 1.5 weeks in your humidor... i just ordered mine, it will be coming in nextweek. Got 10-sticks of Robustos...ETA 8/4


"Radical transit environment"??? I get these in one day dude, I'm in NJ, not Hawaii.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> "Radical transit environment"??? I get these in one day dude, I'm in NJ, not Hawaii.


oh lol


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Just got mine in. They look great!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't think these will need FOREVER in the humi to taste really good. Probably just a couple weeks to firm them up.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Got my box of robustos today, gonna try and wait at least a few days, but i doubt i can wait that long to try one.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Damn,,,forgot all about this cigar while I was out today at the B&M...friggin alzheimers.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I just ordered a 5'er. They look like they are right in my sweet spot. Maduro, not to strong, I can't wait. That and the two boxes and 2 bundles of other sticks I ordered with them!


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

CI has 'em up right now on the daily deal, ten for twenty-five bucks. That's as good a deal as any.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Dan-Hur said:


> CI has 'em up right now on the daily deal, ten for twenty-five bucks. That's as good a deal as any.


Expect them to try and sell this cigar in every which way they possibly can. They tend to make a big hype over their cigars. Though they are often good smokes and affordable, they compare them to smokes that aren't in the same league (Nica Libra calling out Padron).


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

i think ill wait for some reviews before i bite. i have no doubt that these will be regularly available after the "new blend hype" dies down a bit.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on a fiver... Wanted a whole box, but can't swing it right now.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Dan-Hur said:


> CI has 'em up right now on the daily deal, ten for twenty-five bucks. That's as good a deal as any.


No they don't. Open your eyes dude, the daily deal is the original Vegas Gold, not the new Maduro.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> No they don't. Open your eyes dude, the daily deal is the original Vegas Gold, not the new Maduro.


I'm pretty sure it was for the gold maduro this morning. They must have changed it at some point. Perhaps they sold out earlier.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

MoreBeer said:


> No they don't. Open your eyes dude, the daily deal is the original Vegas Gold, not the new Maduro.


If you checked in earlier, you would have noticed that they sold out two vitolas of maduros.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> No they don't. Open your eyes dude, the daily deal is the original Vegas Gold, not the new Maduro.


They had the Maduro Gold up earlier, the deal has changed quite a few times today.

The box pressed version was up earlier, and then the torpedo.
It seems they got tired of giving out deals on the new blend, but they stuck with the whole "Gold" trend.


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

MoreBeer said:


> No they don't. Open your eyes dude, the daily deal is the original Vegas Gold, not the new Maduro.


The Gold Maduro was definately up earlier on the daily deal. After enjoying the Corona size last night I was tempted to bite, but am not big on box pressed sticks. Gonna buy some more of the Coronas soon.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

The box pressed rules with this stick. Wouldn't consider any other.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> The box pressed rules with this stick. Wouldn't consider any other.


I'm a little disappointed I didn't nab the maduros when they were up. I'd have gone for either the torpedo or the box-press. I'll probably pick some up soon enough, though.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Dan-Hur said:


> I'm a little disappointed I didn't nab the maduros when they were up. I'd have gone for either the torpedo or the box-press. I'll probably pick some up soon enough, though.


Its a 5 vegas, theyll be up 10 times during every jam. Youll have plenty of chances to get them again.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

The Belicoso (6" x 54) is on MMAO as a 10 pack. Has anyone given this a try? If so, what offer did they accept or turn down?

5 Vegas Gold Maduro Belicoso


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Dread said:


> Its a 5 vegas, theyll be up 10 times during every jam. Youll have plenty of chances to get them again.


Good point. I've already seen boxes on Cbid, but I'm not going to commit to a full complement without trying them first.


----------

